# Ψυχοδραστικές ουσίες - Εξαρτήσεις > Εξάρτηση από Αλκοόλ, Τζόγο >  Τζογος, οικογενεια σχεση και η καταστροφη μου

## gamder11

Πάντα ειχα μια ροπη προς το τζόγο.
Μετά απο κάποιες δυσκολίες στη ζωή μου και αφου νοσηλεύτηκα σε ψυχιατρικο κεντρο λόγω ψυχωσης η ζωη μου ηρθε σε κανονικα επιπεδα και ευτυχως εργάζομαι κανονικά. Ξαναέχτισα τη ζωή μου, βρήκα κοπέλα, νέους φίλους κλπ. Όλα κυλούσαν νορμάλ.

Απο το Δεκέμβριο του 19 παίζω κάθε μήνα το μισθό μου. Ήρθε μια νέα καταστροφή. Υποσχέσεις τόσο στον ίδιο μου τον εαυτό όσο και στην κοπέλα μου και στην οικογένεια μου αλλά μάταιος κόπος. Ξανά εκεί. Στην καταστροφή του τζόγου. Μπαίνει ο μισθός και δεν μπορώ να το ελέγξω εκείνη την ώρα. Η κοπέλα μου έχασε κάθε ίχνος εμπιστοσύνης. Όλοι και δικαιολογημένα είναι οργισμένοι. Η οικογένεια μου πάνω απ όλα.
Χάνω τα πάντα, η φίλη μου δεν θέλει πια να μ αγκαλιάσει. Με λέει αποτυχημένο, άχρηστο με σιχαίνεται.
Γράφτηκα σε πρόγραμμα απεξάρτησης του 18 άνω και την πέμπτη εχω ραντεβου με τον ψυχίατρο μου.

----------


## Remedy

> Πάντα ειχα μια ροπη προς το τζόγο.
> Μετά απο κάποιες δυσκολίες στη ζωή μου και αφου νοσηλεύτηκα σε ψυχιατρικο κεντρο λόγω ψυχωσης η ζωη μου ηρθε σε κανονικα επιπεδα και ευτυχως εργάζομαι κανονικά. Ξαναέχτισα τη ζωή μου, βρήκα κοπέλα, νέους φίλους κλπ. Όλα κυλούσαν νορμάλ.
> 
> Απο το Δεκέμβριο του 19 παίζω κάθε μήνα το μισθό μου. Ήρθε μια νέα καταστροφή. Υποσχέσεις τόσο στον ίδιο μου τον εαυτό όσο και στην κοπέλα μου και στην οικογένεια μου αλλά μάταιος κόπος. Ξανά εκεί. Στην καταστροφή του τζόγου. Μπαίνει ο μισθός και δεν μπορώ να το ελέγξω εκείνη την ώρα. Η κοπέλα μου έχασε κάθε ίχνος εμπιστοσύνης. Όλοι και δικαιολογημένα είναι οργισμένοι. Η οικογένεια μου πάνω απ όλα.
> Χάνω τα πάντα, η φίλη μου δεν θέλει πια να μ αγκαλιάσει. Με λέει αποτυχημένο, άχρηστο με σιχαίνεται.
> *Γράφτηκα σε πρόγραμμα απεξάρτησης του 18 άνω και την πέμπτη εχω ραντεβου με τον ψυχίατρο μου.*


δεν υπαρχει αλλη λυση απο την απεξαρτηση.
εκανες το καλυτερο που μπορουσες να κανεις.
πολλες ευχες να μεινεις σταθερος στο προγραμμα σου και να ξεμπλεξεις.
καλα ειναι να παραχωρησεις την διαχειριση των χρηματων σου στην γυναικα σου η στους γονεις σου. βοηθαει.

----------


## gamder11

Σ ευχαριστω για την απάντηση σου. Την παραχώρησα στην κοπέλα μου η οποία βέβαια με χώρισε, μου ζήτησε χρόνο κλπ

----------


## Remedy

> Σ ευχαριστω για την απάντηση σου. Την παραχώρησα στην κοπέλα μου η οποία βέβαια με χώρισε, μου ζήτησε χρόνο κλπ


καλα εκανες!
δωστης χρονο. το δικαιουται.
κι εσυ το δικαιουσαι.
στον χρονο αυτο θα δει οτι η προσπαθεια σου ειναι σοβαρη και μπορει να τα ξαναβρειτε.
εσυ, στον στοχο σου! την απεξαρτηση. ειτε τα βρειτε ειτε οχι, να ξεφυγεις απο τις εξαρτησεις, για να εισαι εσυ καλα.
σχεση μπορει να βρεις κι αλλη αν δεν τα καταφερετε.
εαυτο αλλο, δεν θα βρεις.

----------


## mindcrime

> Πάντα ειχα μια ροπη προς το τζόγο.
> Μετά απο κάποιες δυσκολίες στη ζωή μου και αφου νοσηλεύτηκα σε ψυχιατρικο κεντρο λόγω ψυχωσης η ζωη μου ηρθε σε κανονικα επιπεδα και ευτυχως εργάζομαι κανονικά. Ξαναέχτισα τη ζωή μου, βρήκα κοπέλα, νέους φίλους κλπ. Όλα κυλούσαν νορμάλ.
> 
> Απο το Δεκέμβριο του 19 παίζω κάθε μήνα το μισθό μου. Ήρθε μια νέα καταστροφή. Υποσχέσεις τόσο στον ίδιο μου τον εαυτό όσο και στην κοπέλα μου και στην οικογένεια μου αλλά μάταιος κόπος. Ξανά εκεί. Στην καταστροφή του τζόγου. Μπαίνει ο μισθός και δεν μπορώ να το ελέγξω εκείνη την ώρα. Η κοπέλα μου έχασε κάθε ίχνος εμπιστοσύνης. Όλοι και δικαιολογημένα είναι οργισμένοι. Η οικογένεια μου πάνω απ όλα.
> Χάνω τα πάντα, η φίλη μου δεν θέλει πια να μ αγκαλιάσει. Με λέει αποτυχημένο, άχρηστο με σιχαίνεται.
> Γράφτηκα σε πρόγραμμα απεξάρτησης του 18 άνω και την πέμπτη εχω ραντεβου με τον ψυχίατρο μου.


Υποθέτω πως ο μισθος που πηρες χθες ή σήμερα έκανε φτερά ήδη ε; Να σου πω αφού δεν έχεις τη δύναμη να ελέγξεις το ταμείο σου, γιατί δεν δίνεις το ταμείο σου σε κάποιον άλλον στην μάνα σου, στον πατερα σου, στη φίλη σου σε κάποιον άλλον που δεν είναι τζογαδόρος; Τι σόι υπόσχεση να δώσει ο τζογαδόρος στον εαυτό του; Στο τέλος του μήνα θα πληρωθώ και δεν θα παίξω; Μα από τη στιγμή που το σκέφτεσαι βάθια μέσα σου ξέρεις πως εκείνη η ημέρα είναι αφιερωμένη στο τζογάρισμα. Δίνε τα λεφτά σε άλλον...

----------


## gamder11

Γαμώτο το έκανα αλλα ειναι αργα πια. Εχουν σκάσει οι δικοί μου ειναι ρακος. Η κοπέλα μου με χώρισε και μου είπε να μη με ξαναδει μολις τωρα. τα κανα σκατα

----------


## mindcrime

> Γαμώτο το έκανα αλλα ειναι αργα πια. Εχουν σκάσει οι δικοί μου ειναι ρακος. Η κοπέλα μου με χώρισε και μου είπε να μη με ξαναδει μολις τωρα. τα κανα σκατα


Εγώ παίζω στοίχημα, αλλά παίζω δεν τζογάρω, επί 6 συναπτά έτη έχω μακράν θετικό ταμείο (έχω μαθηματικό background). Και το έχω αποδείξει κιόλας σε στοιχηματικό φόρουμ. Ολοι με ρωτάνε γιατί μπορώ και κερδίζω εγώ και εκείνοι δεν μπορούνε και τους λέω το εξής απλό που όλοι το αποδέχονται. Εκείνοι παίζουν για να τζογάρουν, εγώ παίζω για να κερδίσω. Εγώ θα παίξω από κανένα μέχρι 20 στοιχήματα το μήνα με απόδοση μέχρι 1,15 εκείνοι παίζουν από τη στιγμή που ξυπνάνε μέχρι τη στιγμή που τελειώνει η μπάλα. Δεν γίνεται να κερδίσει κάποιος τον τζόγο (το καζίνο δεν το κερδίζεις ποτέ) χωρίς διαχείριση κάβας και χωρίς ανάλυση δηλαδή να ξέρεις τι περιμένεις και που πας. Αυτό για να συμβεί χρειάζεται πάνω από όλα πειθαρχία, αν δεν έχεις πειθαρχία, δεν μπορείς να κερδίσεις. Μία στιγμή είναι αρκετή για ένα καζίνο ή μία στοιχηματική εταιρία για να σου διαλύσει τα πάντα και οι στοιχηματικές ή το καζίνο αυτό περιμένουν από εσένα. 

Εγώ δεν πιστεύω στην απεξάρτηση του τζόγου, δηλαδή πιστεύω πως αυτός που έχει πρόβλημα πρέπει να αποδεχθεί πως δεν έχει την ικανότητα (δηλαδή την πειθαρχία) για να μπορέσει να βγει κερδισμένος. Το ίδιο ισχύει και στο πόκερ και παντού. Πρέπει να αποδεχθείς πως δεν μπορείς να τον κερδίσεις και να τον ξεχάσεις. Μόνο έτσι θα καταφέρεις να συνεχίσεις την ζωή σου. Να παρει δηλαδή ο κάθε τζογαδόρος την απόφαση μόνος του και να μην δίνει ψεύτικες υποσχέσεις, απλώς να κλείσει το κεφάλαιο!

----------


## Remedy

> ..
> Εγώ δεν πιστεύω στην απεξάρτηση του τζόγου, δηλαδή πιστεύω πως αυτός που έχει πρόβλημα πρέπει να αποδεχθεί πως δεν έχει την ικανότητα (δηλαδή την πειθαρχία) για να μπορέσει να βγει κερδισμένος. Το ίδιο ισχύει και στο πόκερ και παντού. Πρέπει να αποδεχθείς πως δεν μπορείς να τον κερδίσεις και να τον ξεχάσεις. Μόνο έτσι θα καταφέρεις να συνεχίσεις την ζωή σου. Να παρει δηλαδή ο κάθε τζογαδόρος την απόφαση μόνος του και να μην δίνει ψεύτικες υποσχέσεις, απλώς να κλείσει το κεφάλαιο!


αυτο θα πει απεξαρτηση ρε μαιντ..
το να κοψεις εντελως.
"λιγο" στον τζογαδορο δεν υπαρχει. ουτε στα ναρκωτικα.
"απεξαρτηση" λεγεται το να κοψεις εντελως.
οποιος λεει οτι παιζει αλλα λιγο (ενω ειναι εθισμενος), πινει αλλα λιγο, παιρνει ηρωινη αλλα λιγο, κοροιδευει τον ε αυτο του. και φυσικα, ειναι χαμενος. παραμυθια λενε οσοι λενε οτι ειναι κερδισμενοι. στανταρ..

----------


## mindcrime

> αυτο θα πει απεξαρτηση ρε μαιντ..
> το να κοψεις εντελως.
> "λιγο" στον τζογαδορο δεν υπαρχει. ουτε στα ναρκωτικα.
> "απεξαρτηση" λεγεται το να κοψεις εντελως.
> οποιος λεει οτι παιζει αλλα λιγο (ενω ειναι εθισμενος), πινει αλλα λιγο, παιρνει ηρωινη αλλα λιγο, κοροιδευει τον ε αυτο του. και φυσικα, ειναι χαμενος. παραμυθια λενε οσοι λενε οτι ειναι κερδισμενοι. στανταρ..


Απλώς σε αυτά τα προγράμματα και καλά σε κρατάνε για μήνες και τα λες μαζί με άλλους τύπους που καταστραφήκανε για τον ίδιο λόγο κτλ κτλ κτλ. Ενώ τα πράγματα είναι απλά μαχαίρι και τέλος. Τώρα το να καθεσαι να μπεις στην διαδικασία, να σου πει ο άλλος ξαναέλα την άλλη εβδομάδα να ακούσεις το δράμα του χ και την αλλη εβδομάδα το δράμα του ψ, το θεωρώ χάσιμο χρόνου. Τον καταλαβαίνω πως έχει πάθος και πως τα πάθη δύσκολα κόβονται, αλλά μία απόφαση είναι όλα.

----------


## Remedy

> Απλώς σε αυτά τα προγράμματα και καλά σε κρατάνε για μήνες και τα λες μαζί με άλλους τύπους που καταστραφήκανε για τον ίδιο λόγο κτλ κτλ κτλ. Ενώ* τα πράγματα είναι απλά μαχαίρι και τέλος. Τώρα το να καθεσαι να μπεις στην διαδικασία, να σου πει ο άλλος ξαναέλα την άλλη εβδομάδα να ακούσεις το δράμα του χ και την αλλη εβδομάδα το δράμα του ψ, το θεωρώ χάσιμο χρόνου. Τον καταλαβαίνω πως έχει πάθος και πως τα πάθη δύσκολα κόβονται, αλλά μία απόφαση είναι όλα*.


αυτο που λες, ειναι οπως λενε στους αγχωτικους "μην αγχωνεσαι", οπως λενε στους ιδεοληπτικους "μην το σκεφτεσαι, ολα ειναισ το μυαλο" , οπως λενε στους υπερφαγικους"ραψτο".
δλδ, μια τρυπα στο νερο...
αν ηταν τοσο απλο οποιος εχει εναν εθισμο να πει το κοβω και να το κοψει χωρις να ξανακυλησει, θα το εκαναν ολοι.
δεν θελει κανεις να παιδευεται..
τα προγραμματα υπαρχουν γιατι τετοιες ατομικες "αποτοξινωσεις" αποτυγχανουν σε συντριπτικα ποσοστα και οι ανθρωποι χρειαζονται πρωτον να παραδεχτουν οτι εχουν προβλημα, και δευτερον ΒΟΗΘΕΙΑ για να απεξαρτηθουν.
αυτα τα "το ελεγχω" και "παιζω αλλα κερδιζω", "πινω αλλα λιγο (κι ας ειμαι αλκοολικος)", ειναι παραμυθια για μικρα παιδια...

οι λεπτομερειες που αναφερεις, θαρρω πως ειναι απο διαδικασιες ομαδικης θεραπειας, δεν νομιζω να υπαρχουν μονο αυτες. υπαρχουν και ατομικες θεραπειες οπου μιλανε μονο με τον θεραπευτη, οχι με αλλους εξαρτημενους.
το οτι η θεραπεια ειναι κατι που εχει συνεχεια και επαναληψη, φυσικα και ισχυει. δεν ειναι τοσο απλο να ξεφυγει κανεις απο εναν εθισμο.

----------


## gamder11

Παιδια ευχαριστώ για το ενδιαφερον. Νιώθω ρακος. Εκτος οτι δεν εχω μια ουτε για τσιγαρα ειμαι αναγκασμενος να ακουω καθε μερα το κραξιμο των δικων μου και της κοπελιας μου. Η φιλη μου δεν μπορει αλλο. Ακυρώθηκαν διακοπες συγκατοικηση σχεδια και ονειρα. Σε λιγους μηνες τα κατεστρεψα ολα γαμωτο. Σημερα εχω ραντεβου με το γιατρο και θα παω μαζι με τη μανα μου. ελπιζω να καλμαρουν λιγο τα πραγματα. Η ιδια μου η μανα επιασε την κοπελα μου της ελεγε μακρυα απο μενα γιατι ο ιδιος δεν αξιζει τιποτα ειναι ο χειροτερος ουτε οι νταβατζηδες δεν συμπεριφερονται ετσι. Ειμαι ρακος

----------


## mixalistor

Απο τη στιγμή που το συζητάς σημαίνει ότι αναγνωρίζεις το πρόβλημα το οποίο είναι το πρώτο βήμα! Θα σου έλεγα μια μέρα που νιώθεις αποφασισμένος να κάνεις και άλλα. Εάν παίζεις online υπάρχουν αρκετά εργαλεία που ευτυχώς (αναγκάζονται να) σου παρέχουν και τα ίδια τα καζίνο/στοιχηματικές κλπ όπως ο αυτοαποκλεισμός (μπορείς να βρεις περισσότερες πληροφορίες εδώ) ή τα όρια κατάθεσης. Επίσης και στο Κεθεά  μπορείς να βρεις κάποια βοήθεια. Πιστεύω ότι όλα μπορείς να το παλέψεις!

----------


## pain

> Πάντα ειχα μια ροπη προς το τζόγο.
> Μετά απο κάποιες δυσκολίες στη ζωή μου και αφου νοσηλεύτηκα σε ψυχιατρικο κεντρο λόγω ψυχωσης η ζωη μου ηρθε σε κανονικα επιπεδα και ευτυχως εργάζομαι κανονικά. Ξαναέχτισα τη ζωή μου, βρήκα κοπέλα, νέους φίλους κλπ. Όλα κυλούσαν νορμάλ.
> 
> Απο το Δεκέμβριο του 19 παίζω κάθε μήνα το μισθό μου. Ήρθε μια νέα καταστροφή. Υποσχέσεις τόσο στον ίδιο μου τον εαυτό όσο και στην κοπέλα μου και στην οικογένεια μου αλλά μάταιος κόπος. Ξανά εκεί. Στην καταστροφή του τζόγου. Μπαίνει ο μισθός και δεν μπορώ να το ελέγξω εκείνη την ώρα. Η κοπέλα μου έχασε κάθε ίχνος εμπιστοσύνης. Όλοι και δικαιολογημένα είναι οργισμένοι. Η οικογένεια μου πάνω απ όλα.
> Χάνω τα πάντα, η φίλη μου δεν θέλει πια να μ αγκαλιάσει. Με λέει αποτυχημένο, άχρηστο με σιχαίνεται.
> Γράφτηκα σε πρόγραμμα απεξάρτησης του 18 άνω και την πέμπτη εχω ραντεβου με τον ψυχίατρο μου.


Πραγματικα αφου ειχες ξεκοψει δεν επρεπεν να ξανακυλησεις παλι σε αυτο
ενα πραγμα που πρεπει να κανεις αφου δεν μπορεις να κρατησεις τον εαυτο
σου ειναι να κανεις αποκλεισμο απο ολες μα ολες τις εταιριες για παντα...

Ειδα αυτο το ποστ εχει γινει καποιους μηνες τωρα ελπιζω τα πραγματα
να κυλησαν καλυτερα για σενα

----------

